# Floppy mounten - Fehler: /dev/fd0 is not a valid block device



## cameeel (10. April 2007)

Also der Titel sagt ja eigentlich schon alles.
Weil es für mich übermorgen auf eine LAN geht, würde ich gerne
wieder Windows als zweites OS installieren.

Ich bekomm es aber nicht hin, das Floppy zu mounten um eine
Bootdiskette zu erstellen, weil bei der Windowsinstallation ja der
MBR flölten geht.....


```
sudo mount -t msdos /dev/fd0 /media/floppy/
root's password:
mount: /dev/fd0 is not a valid block device
```
Weis jemand Rat?


----------



## zeroize (11. April 2007)

Mhh, kannst du mit mformat aus den "mtools" die Diskette formatieren?


----------

